
Wisdom (albatross) - brudgers
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_(albatross)
======
tus88
Crazy. Do birds suffer "old age" or do they just die?

~~~
riffraff
Related: do birds not suffer from "menopause"?

~~~
jimnotgym
And is "suffer" the right word?

~~~
wolfram74
My understanding is that it is like many "bad" bodily functions and covers a
spectrum, for some it's awful, for some a relief. No idea what the
distribution is, though.

------
bentona
I'd be interested in how many direct offspring she likely has

~~~
JadeNB
> I'd be interested in how many direct offspring she likely has

According to the article, she laid her 36th egg in 2014, after 53 years; so
(probably meaninglessly naïve) linear extrapolation gives around 40 total
after another 5 years, which agrees reasonably well with the article's mention
that albatrosses (usually?) lay one egg per year.

~~~
egypturnash
“Albatrosses lay one egg per year and have monogamous mates for life.”

“Most albatrosses lay every other year, but Wisdom has successfully hatched a
chick every year since 2006.”

Both are direct quotes from the article. Ah, Wikipedia. Gotta love it.

Edit. One of the articles cited is from this year, and says:

“Wisdom is at least 68 years old and has raised at least 31 chicks, and
perhaps as many as 36, US Fish and Wildlife Service officials said.”

But on the other hand Wikipedia says her _2014_ egg was #36. If we assume
albatrosses never, ever, ever lay more than one egg a year, she’ll be laying
#42 in 2020 at maximum. Possibly less if she’s had an off year or two in that
span.

~~~
Kiro
> Both are direct quotes from the article. Ah, Wikipedia. Gotta love it.

What do you mean?

~~~
ancarda
I think egypturnash is referring to the seemingly contradictory information:

>Albatrosses lay one egg per year

>Most albatrosses lay every other year

~~~
egypturnash
Exactly :)

